# التصوير فوق السمعي البطني (What is Abdominal Ultrasound Imaging)



## جوهرة المحيط (30 مايو 2007)

What is Abdominal Ultrasound Imaging?

Ultrasound imaging, also called ultrasound scanning or sonography, involves exposing part of the body to high-frequency sound waves to produce pictures of the inside of the body. Ultrasound exams do not use ionizing radiation (x-ray). Because ultrasound images are captured in real-time, they can show the structure and movement of the body's internal organs, as well as blood flowing through blood vessels.
Ultrasound imaging is usually a painless medical test that helps physicians diagnose and treat medical conditions.
An abdominal ultrasound produces a picture of the organs and other structures in the upper abdomen.
A Doppler ultrasound study may be part of an abdominal ultrasound examination. 
Doppler ultrasound is a special ultrasound technique that evaluates blood as it flows through a blood vessel, including the body's major arteries and veins in the abdomen, arms, legs and neck.
What are some common uses of the procedure?
Ultrasound: Gallbladder


Ultrasound: Kidney


Ultrasound: Liver


Abdominal ultrasound imaging is performed to evaluate the:
	kidneys 
	liver 
	gallbladder 
	pancreas 
	spleen 
	abdominal aorta and other blood vessels of the abdomen 
Ultrasound is used to help diagnose a variety of conditions, such as:
	abdominal pains 
	inflamed appendix 
	enlarged abdominal organ 
	stones in the gallbladder or kidney 
	an aneurysm in the aorta 
Other uses of abdominal ultrasound imaging include:
	guiding procedures such as needle biopsies in which needles are used to extract a sample of cells from organs for laboratory testing. 
	assisting in the assessment of damage caused by illness. 
Doppler ultrasound images can help the physician to see and evaluate:
	blockages to blood flow (such as clots) 
	narrowing of vessels (which may be caused by plaque) 
	tumors and congenital malformation 
How should I prepare for the procedure?
You should wear comfortable, loose-fitting clothing for your ultrasound exam. You will need to remove all clothing and jewelry in the area to be examined.
You may be asked to wear a gown during the procedure.
Tell your doctor if you have had a barium enema or a series of upper GI (gastrointestinal) tests within the past two days. Barium that remains in the intestines can interfere with the ultrasound test.
Other preparations depend on the type of ultrasound you are having.
	For a study of the liver, gallbladder, spleen, and pancreas, you may be asked to eat a fat-free meal on the evening before the test and then to avoid eating for eight to 12 hours before the test. 
	For ultrasound of the kidneys, you may be asked to drink four to six glasses of liquid about an hour before the test to fill your bladder. You may be asked to avoid eating for eight to 12 hours before the test to avoid gas buildup in the intestines. 
	For ultrasound of the aorta, you may need to avoid eating for eight to 12 hours before the test.
What does the equipment look like?

Ultrasound scanners consist of a console containing a computer and electronics, a video display screen and a transducer that is used to scan the body. The transducer is a small hand-held device that resembles a microphone, attached to the scanner by a cord. The transducer sends out a high frequency sound wave and then listens for a returning sound wave or "echo." 
The ultrasound image is immediately visible on a nearby screen that looks much like a computer or television monitor. The image is created based on the amplitude (strength), frequency and time it takes for the sound signal to return from the patient to the transducer. 
How does the procedure work?

Ultrasound imaging is based on the same principles involved in the sonar used by bats, ships and fishermen. When a sound wave strikes an object, it bounces backward, or echoes. By measuring these echo waves it is possible to determine how far away the object is and its size, shape, consistency (whether the object is solid, filled with fluid, or both) and uniformity.
In medicine, ultrasound is used to detect changes in appearance and function of organs, tissues, or abnormal masses, such as tumors.
In an ultrasound examination, a transducer both sends the sound waves and records the echoing waves. When the transducer is pressed against the skin, it directs a stream of inaudible, high-frequency sound waves into the body. As the sound waves bounce off of internal organs, fluids and tissues, the sensitive microphone in the transducer records tiny changes in the sound's pitch and direction. These signature waves are instantly measured and displayed by a computer, which in turn creates a real-time picture on the monitor. These live images are usually recorded on videotape and one or more frames of the moving pictures are typically captured as still images.

Doppler ultrasound, a special application of ultrasound, measures the direction and speed of blood cells as they move through vessels. The movement of blood cells causes a change in pitch of the reflected sound waves (Doppler effect). A computer collects and processes the sounds and creates graphs or pictures that represent the flow of blood through the blood vessels.
How is the procedure performed?
For most ultrasound exams, the patient is positioned lying face-up on an examination table that can be tilted or moved.
A clear gel is applied to the area of the body being studied to help the transducer make secure contact with the body and eliminate air pockets between the transducer and the skin. The sonographer (ultrasound technologist) or radiologist then presses the transducer firmly against the skin and sweeps it back and forth over the area of interest.

Doppler sonography is performed using the same transducer.
When the examination is complete, the patient may be asked to dress and wait while the ultrasound images are reviewed. However, the sonographer or radiologist is often able to review the ultrasound images in real-time as they are acquired and the patient can be released immediately.
This ultrasound examination is usually completed within 30 minutes.
What will I experience during and after the procedure?
Most ultrasound examinations are painless, fast and easy.
After you are positioned on the examination table, the radiologist or sonographer will spread some warm gel on your skin and then press the transducer firmly against your body, moving it back and forth over the area of interest until the desired images are captured. There may be varying degrees of discomfort from pressure as the transducer is pressed against the area being examined.
If scanning is performed over an area of tenderness, you may feel pressure or minor pain from the procedure.
If a Doppler ultrasound study is performed, you may actually hear pulse-like sounds that change in pitch as the blood flow is monitored and measured.
Once the imaging is complete, the gel will be wiped off your skin.
After an ultrasound exam, you should be able to resume your normal activities.
Who interprets the results and how do I get them?
A radiologist, a physician specifically trained to supervise and interpret radiology examinations, will analyze the images and send a signed report to your primary care or referring physician, who will share the results with you. In some cases the radiologist may discuss preliminary results with you at the conclusion of your examination.
What are the benefits vs. risks?
Benefits
	Ultrasound scanning is noninvasive (no needles or injections) and is usually painless. 
	Ultrasound is widely available, easy-to-use and less expensive than other imaging methods. 
	Ultrasound imaging uses no ionizing radiation. 
	Ultrasound scanning gives a clear picture of soft tissues that do not show up well on x-ray images. 
	Ultrasound causes no health problems and may be repeated as often as is necessary if medically indicated. 
	Ultrasound provides real-time imaging, making it a good tool for guiding minimally invasive procedures such as needle biopsies and needle aspiration of fluid in joints or elsewhere. 
Risks
	For standard diagnostic ultrasound there are no known harmful effects on humans. 
What are the limitations of Abdominal Ultrasound Imaging?

Ultrasound waves are reflected by air or gas; therefore ultrasound is not an ideal imaging technique for the bowel. Barium exams and CT scanning are the methods of choice for bowel-related problems.
Ultrasound waves do not pass through air; therefore an evaluation of the stomach, small intestine and large intestine may be limited. Intestinal gas may also prevent visualization of deeper structures such as the pancreas and aorta. Patients who are obese are more difficult to image because tissue attenuates (weakens) the sound waves as they pass deeper into the body.
​


----------



## amod (30 مايو 2007)

مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااائع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سوسو22083 (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير علي الموضوع


----------



## eng_mohd81 (9 يونيو 2007)

شكر الك اكتير علي الموضوع الموضوع حلو بس كأنه للمستخدم او بهم المستخدم اكتر ما حسيت انك مركز علي الجانب الهندسي للجهاز او طرق القياس 
انا اسف بس هيك انا شايف


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (9 يونيو 2007)

ان الموضوع يشرح من الناحية الهندسية و ناحية الإستخدام . فكل جهاز يجب معرفة كيفية التعامل معه أولا .​


----------



## eng_mohd81 (10 يونيو 2007)

انا حبيت يكون التركيز علي الجانب الهندسي ، انا مهندس طبي بعمل فى احدى المستشفيات الكبيرة بالقدس في فلسطين ما حبيت اجرح في موضوعك


----------



## المدير العام (16 يونيو 2007)

موضوع جميل واتمنا لكم التوفيق والتقدم


----------



## drhusein (17 يونيو 2007)

الرجاء كتابة المقالات بالغة العربية ,


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (19 يونيو 2007)

ما التصوير فوق السمعي البطني؟

التصوير فوق السمعي، أيضاً مسمّى مَسْح الأشعة الفوق السمعيةِ أَو sonography، يَتضمّنُ جزءَ تَعْرِيض الجسمِ إلى موجات التذبذب العالي الصوتيةِ لإنْتاج صورِ داخل الجسمِ. الإمتحانات فوق السمعية لا تَستعملُ تَأْيين الإشعاعِ (اشعة سينية). لأن الصورَ فوق السمعيةَ مَأْسُورَة في فوريةِ، هم يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُشوّفوا التركيبَ وحركةَ أعضاء الجسمَ الداخليةَ، بالإضافة إلى تَدَفُّق الدمِّ خلال الأوعية الدموية.
التصوير فوق السمعي عادة إختبار طبي غير مؤلم الذي يُساعدُ الأطباءَ يُشخّصونَ ويُعالجونَ حالة صحيةَ.
أشعة فوق سمعية بطنية تُنتجُ صورة الأعضاء والتراكيبِ الأخرى في البطنِ العلياِ.
أي دراسة Doppler فوق السمعية قَدْ تَكُون جزءَ فحصِ فوق سمعيِ بطنيِ.
أشعة Doppler الفوق سمعية تقنية فوق سمعية خاصّة التي تُقيّمُ الدمَّ كما يَتدفّقُ خلال وعاء دموي، بضمن ذلك شرايينِ جسمَ الرئيسيةَ ويُعرّقُ في البطنِ وأسلحةِ وسيقانِ ورقبةِ.
ما إستعمالات البعضِ المشتركةِ للإجراءِ؟
الأشعة الفوق السمعية: المرارة


الأشعة الفوق السمعية: الكلية


الأشعة الفوق السمعية: الكبد


التصوير فوق السمعي البطني يُؤدّي لتَقييم:
؟ الكِلى
؟ الكبد
؟ المرارة
؟ البنكرياس
؟ الطحال
؟ الشريان الأبهر البطني والأوعية الدموية الأخرى مِنْ البطنِ
الأشعة الفوق السمعية تُستَعملُ للمُسَاعَدَة على تَشخيص تَشْكِيلة الشروطِ، مثل:
؟ الآلام البطنية
؟ الملحق المُلهَب
؟ العضو البطني المكبّر
؟ الأحجار في المرارةِ أَو الكليةِ
؟ تمدد أوعية دموية في الشريان الأبهرِ
الإستعمالات الأخرى للتصوير فوق السمعيِ البطنيِ تَتضمّنُ:
؟ تَوجيه الإجراءاتِ مثل فحوصِ عينة الإبرةِ في أي إبرِ تُستَعملُ لإنتِزاع عيّنة الخلايا مِنْ الأعضاء لإختبار المختبرِ.
؟ مُسَاعَدَة في تقييمِ الضررِ سببه المرضِ.
صور Doppler فوق السمعية يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُساعدَ الطبيبَ لرُؤية وتَقييم:
؟ العوائق إلى مجرىِ الدمّ (مثل الجلطاتِ)
؟ تَضييق السُفُنِ (الذي قَدْ يَكُون سببه اللوحةِ)
؟ الأورام والتشوّه التناسبي
كيف يَجِبُ أَنْ أَستعدَّ للإجراءِ؟
أنت يَجِبُ أَنْ تَلْبسَ لباسَ واسعَ مريحَ لإمتحانِكَ فوق السمعيِ. أنت سَتَحتاجُ لإزالة كُلّ اللباس والمجوهرات في المنطقةِ الّتي سَتُفْحَصُ.
أنت قَدْ تُطْلَبُ لِبس رداء أثناء الإجراءِ.
أخبرْ طبيبَكَ إذا كَانَ عِنْدَكَ حقنة باريومِ شرجية أَو سلسلة جي آي أعلى (معوية) إختبارات ضمن اليومان الماضيان. الباريوم الذي يَبْقى في الأمعاء يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَتدخّلَ في الإختبارِ فوق السمعيِ.
تَعتمدُ التحضيراتُ الأخرى على نوعِ أشعة فوق سمعيةِ أنت سَيكونُ عِنْدَكَ.
؟ ل دراسة الكبدِ، مرارة، طحال، وبنكرياس، أنت قَدْ تُطْلَبُ أَكْل وجبة طعام خالية مِنْ دهن على المساء سابق الإختبار وبعد ذلك لتَجَنُّب الأَكْل لثمانية إلى 12 قبل ساعات الإختبارِ.
؟ للأشعة الفوق السمعيةِ مِنْ الكِلى، أنت قَدْ تُطْلَبُ شُرْب أربعة إلى ستّة مِنْ أقداحِ السائلِ حول في السّاعة قبل الإختبارِ لمَلْئ مثانتِكَ. أنت قَدْ تُطْلَبُ تَجَنُّب الأَكْل لثمانية إلى 12 قبل ساعات الإختبارِ لتَجَنُّب تسمّم بالغاز التعزيزِ في الأمعاء.
؟ للأشعة الفوق السمعيةِ مِنْ الشريان الأبهرِ، أنت قَدْ تَحتاجُ لتَجَنُّب الأَكْل لثمانية إلى 12 قبل ساعات الإختبارِ.
ماذا تَبْدو الأجهزةُ مثل؟

النواسخ الضوئية فوق السمعية تَشْملُ لوحة مفاتيح تَحتوي حاسوب وإلكترونيات , شاشة عرضِ فيديو و transducer الذي يُستَعملانِ لمَسْح الجسمِ. transducer أداة محمولة يدوياً صغيرة التي تَشْبهُ مكبّر صوت، رَبطَ بالناسخ الضوئي مِن قِبل حبل. transducer يَبْعثُ موجة تذبذب عالي صوتية وبعد ذلك تَستمعُ ل عَودة موجة صوتيةِ أَو "صدى."
إنّ الصورةَ فوق السمعيةَ مرئيةُ فوراً على شاشة قريبة التي تَنْظرُ كثيرة مثل مراقب التلفزيونَ أَو الحاسوبَ. إنّ الصورةَ تُخْلَقُ مستندة على الغزارةِ (قوّة)، تردد وتُوقّتُها تَعتبرُ الإشارةَ الصحيحةَ للعَودة من المريضَ إلى transducer.
كَيفَ الإجراء يَعْملُ؟

التصوير فوق السمعي مستند على نفس المبادئِ إشتركتْ في السونارِ مستعمل من قبل المضاربِ وسُفنِ وصيّادي سمك. عندما موجة صوتية تَضْربُ جسماً، يَثِبُ خلفياً، أَو يُردّدُ. بقياس هذه يُردّدُ موجاتَ هي محتملُ لتَحديد كيف بعيدِ الجسمَ وحجمُه، شكل، إتساق (سواء الجسم صلبُ، مَلأَ بالسائلِ، أَو كلا) وإتساق.
في الطبِّ، أشعة فوق سمعية تُستَعملُ لإكتِشاف التغييراتِ في الظهورِ ووظيفةِ الأعضاء، أنسجة، أَو جماهير شاذّة، مثل الأورامِ.
في فحصِ فوق سمعيِ , a transducer كلاهما يُرسلُ الموجات الصوتيةَ ويُسجّلُ موجاتَ التَرديد. عندما transducer مَضْغُوطُ ضدّ الجلدِ، يُوجّهُ a جدول غير مسموعِ، موجات تذبذب عالي الصوتية إلى الجسمِ. بينما تَثِبُ الموجات الصوتيةَ مِنْ الأعضاء الداخليةِ وسوائلِ وأنسجةِ، مكبّر الصوت الحسّاس في transducer يُسجّلُ تغييراتَ صغيرة جداً في الدرجةِ وإتّجاهِ الصوتَ. هذه موجاتِ التوقيعِ تَقِيسُ فوراً وتَعْرضُ مِن قِبل حاسوب، التي تباعاً تَخْلقُ صورة فورية على المراقبِ. هذه الصورِ الحيّةِ تُسجّلُ عادة على شريط الفديو وواحد أَو إطاراتِ أكثرِ مِنْ الصور المؤثّرةِ يَأْسرانِ نموذجياً كصور ثابتة.

Doppler فوق سمعي , تطبيق خاصّ مِنْ الأشعة الفوق السمعيةِ، يَقِيسُ الإتّجاهَ وسرعةَ خلايا الدمِّ كما يَتحرّكونَ خلال السُفُنِ. حركة خلايا الدمِّ تُسبّبُ تَتغيّرُ في درجةِ الموجات الصوتيةِ المنعكسةِ (تأثير Doppler). أي حاسوب يَجْمعُ ويُعالجُ الأصواتَ ويَخْلقُ الرسوم البيانية أَو يُصوّرُ الذي يُمثّلُ تدفقَ الدمِّ خلال الأوعية الدموية.
كيف الإجراء يُؤدّي؟
لأكثر الإمتحاناتِ فوق السمعيةِ، المريض وجهُ كذب مَوْضُوعِ أعلى على منضدةِ فحصِ التي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُميّلَ أَو تُتحرّكَ.
أي يُوضّحُ الهلامَ يُقدّمُ إلى منطقةِ الجسمِ أَنْ يُدْرَسَ لمُسَاعَدَة صنعِ transducer يَضْمنُ يَتّصلَ بالجسمِ ويُزيلُ الجيوب الهوائية بين transducer والجلد. sonographer (تقني فوق سمعي) أَو أخصّائي أشعّة ثمّ يَضْغطُ transducer بِحزم ضدّ الجلدِ ويَكْنسُه ذهاباً وإياباً على دائرةِ الإهتمام.

Doppler sonography إستعمال مُؤَدَّى نفس transducer.
عندما الفحص كاملُ، المريض قَدْ يُطْلَبُ لِبس وإنتِظار بينما الصورَ فوق السمعيةَ مُرَاجَعة. على أية حال، sonographer أَو أخصّائي أشعّة في أغلب الأحيان قادر على مُرَاجَعَة الصورِ فوق السمعيةِ في فوريِ كما هم يَكتسبونَ والمريضُ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُطلَقَ سراح فوراً.
هذا الفحصِ فوق السمعيِ يُكمَلُ عادة خلال 30 دقيقة.
ماذا سَأُواجهُ أثناء وبعد الإجراءِ؟
أكثر الفحوصِ فوق السمعيةِ سهلة وسريعة وغير مؤلمة.
بعد أن مَوْضُوع على منضدةِ الفحصَ، أخصّائي الأشعّة أَو sonographer سَيَنْشرانِ بَعْض الهلامِ الدافئِ على جلدِكَ وبعد ذلك يَضْغطُ transducer بِحزم ضدّ جسمِكَ، يُحرّكُه للوراء وفصاعداً على دائرةِ الإهتمام حتى الصورِ المطلوبةِ مَأْسُورَة. هناك قَدْ يُغيّرُ درجاتَ المضايقةِ مِنْ الضغطِ كtransducer مَضْغُوطُ ضدّ المنطقةِ أَنْ تُفْحَصَ.
إذا مَسْح مُؤَدَّى على منطقةِ الرقةِ، أنت قَدْ تَشْعرُ بالضغط أَو ألمُ بسيطُ مِنْ الإجراءِ.
إذا دراسة Doppler فوق السمعية مُؤَدّيةُ، أنت قَدْ تَسْمعُ أصواتَ شبهَ نبضَ في الحقيقة بأنّ يَتغيّرُ في الدرجةِ كمجرى الدمّ يُراقبُ ويُقاسُ.
عندما التصوير كاملُ، الهلام سَيَمْسحُ جلدَكَ.
بعد إمتحانِ فوق سمعيِ، أنت يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونَ قادر على إسْتِئْناف نشاطاتِكَ الطبيعيةِ.
مَنْ أُترجمُ النَتائِجُ وكَيفَ أَحْصلُ عليهم؟
أي أخصّائي أشعّة , a تَدرّبَ طبيبَ بشكل مُحدّد للإشْراف على والتَرْجَمَة فحوصِ المعالجة الشعاعيةِ، سَيُحلّلُ الصورَ ويُرسلُ a وقّعَ يَحْضرَ إلى عنايتِكَ الأساسيةِ أَو يُحيلُ طبيباً، الذي سَيَتشاركُ بالنَتائِج معك. في البعضِ يُفتّشونَ أخصّائيَ الأشعّة قَدْ يُناقشُ نَتائِجَ تمهيديةَ مَعك في خاتمةِ فحصِكَ.
ما المنافع مقابل الأخطارِ؟
المنافع
؟ مَسْح الأشعة الفوق السمعيةِ غيرُ منتشرُ (لا إبرَ أَو حُقَنَ) وغير مؤلمةُ عادة.
؟ الأشعة الفوق السمعية سهلة الإستعمالُ متوفرةُ جداً وأقل غالية مِنْ طرقِ التصوير الأخرى.
؟ الأشعة الفوق السمعية التي تُصوّرُ الإستعمالاتَ لا تُأيّنُ إشعاعَ.
؟ الأشعة الفوق السمعية تَمْسحُ تَعطي a يُوضّحُ صورةَ الأنسجةِ الناعمةِ التي لا تَظْهرُ حَسناً على صورِ الاشعة السينيةِ.
؟ الأشعة الفوق السمعية لَنْ تُسبّبَ أي مشاكلِ صحةِ وقَدْ تُكرّرُ في أحيان كثيرة حسب ضروريةُ إذا أشارتْ إلى طبياً.
؟ تُزوّدُ الأشعة الفوق السمعيةُ تصويراً فورياً، يَجْعلُه a أداة جيدة لتَوجيه الإجراءاتِ القليلة التّداخُلِ مثل فحوصِ عينة الإبرةِ وتطلّعِ إبرةِ السائلِ في المفاصلِ أَو في مكان آخر.
الأخطار
؟ للأشعة الفوق السمعيةِ التشخيصيةِ القياسيةِ ليس هناك تأثيرات ضارّة معروفة على البشرِ.
ما تقييدات التصوير فوق السمعيِ البطنيِ؟

الموجات فوق السمعية منعكسة بِالطائرة أَو غازَ؛ أشعة فوق سمعية لذا لَيستْ تقنيةَ تصوير مثاليةِ للأمعاءِ. إمتحانات باريومِ ومَسْح سي تي طرقَ الإختيارِ لمشاكلِ متعلقة بِالأمعاءَ.
الموجات فوق السمعية لا تَعْبرُ هواءَ؛ لذا تقييم المعدةِ ومعي دقيقِ وامعاء غليضةِ قَدْ يُحدّدانِ. الغاز المعوي قَدْ يَمْنعُ visualization أيضاً مِنْ التراكيبِ الأعمقِ مثل البنكرياسِ والشريان الأبهرِ. المرضى الذين بدينون أكثر صعوبةً للعَكْس لأن النسيجَ يُخفّفُ (يُضعفُ) الموجات الصوتية كما يَعْبرونَ أعمقَ إلى الجسمِ​


----------

